# New Grisoft in the House!!!



## Ariesjill

Anyone using the fabulous free version of AVG will get notice of new version:heartlove ......adorable, brilliant and we choose "repair" in setup which will update....no deleting/new installation required.....I no longer track detection rates....I just go by my own experience with this fabulous product; nevah had a virus yet in any system.

Hope I didn't just jinx myself.

Even the new update download bar......is gorgeous, has SHADING. These things R way important for we who are shallow.:grin: 

Also appears Grisoft is offering a new free Anti-Spy.

Jill


----------



## tetonbob

Thanks, Ariesjill -

Grisoft recently purchased Ewido, and has rolled out AVG Anti-Spyware in it's stead. It is essentially the same excellent A/S program, with a few changes and a new paintjob.

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/20/lng/us/tpl/v5

For those of your with a paid version of Ewido, you will be able to transfer your license to the new program:

http://www.ewido.net/en/

All current licenses for ewido anti-spyware 4.0 will continue to be valid, and users can change over to the new AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5 for free.


----------



## Ariesjill

tetonbob!!!

O!!!!!! I had no clue! Goood 4 Grisoft! but I once had trial version of EWIDO...knew it had fab rep....but dumped it cause it missed things my other utilities picked up....go figure.

but I do luv AWC and Trend-Micro antispy.....though I just just posted about little mystery re CW....in Security.

Do not get these people who write these insects....they must B very unhappy, and re building business over time.....that ain't the way it WORKS, ok? Spying.

Thanks for all this fab info!!!

Jill


----------



## shammer

They are also discontinuing the free version as of the end of January 2007. Just got my notice a couple of days ago. That will end a long spell of a great free av tool!


----------



## Ariesjill

*Oooo!!!!*

Shammer!!!

i AM STUNNED.....heartbroken and so, as we can C.....imperfect, greedy little human.

When I donwloaded the new version in my two active systems.....I didn't get this notice........so I am very grateful for your post and will follow up.

I will say....I do donate to the artichects of certain freewares....now that I kinda can....makes me happy.....but I C I was total greedy slime.....re AVG.

I still use AOL....now free...with my cable/broadband, and we can still get free McAfee....GLUT/hog.........let us C how much they want for AVG.....I am sure it will B worth it....unless they will only sell U a bundled security suite.

Thanks again for this post,
Jill


----------



## Glaswegian

shammer

Where did you see that? I saw that the older version, 7.1 will be discontinued in January - is that what you mean? (I really hope so!!)


----------



## Ariesjill

Glas!!!!!! OmG....U might be right!

AVG Free Advisor: AVG Free Edition News

Do our eyes deceive us?????? I mean it: I am freaked so honestly not clear.

Jill


----------



## shammer

After looking at AVG's web site, I'm unsure whether they will be just discontinuing the free 7.1 version or the whole freeware package. I wish I had screensaved the pop-up notice I got from them the other day, as it seemed to indicate that the free AV package would be discontinued. I hope not. Not only do I use it, but I've installed it on dozens of my friends and family members PCs.


----------



## dai

GRISOFT is announcing a new version of the AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition. This new 7.5 version with improved performance and full compatibility with the latest Windows Vista version is available. Users that are using AVG Free 7.1 will be provided with a specific dialog, within the next few weeks, with the opportunity to choose the right option fulfilling their needs. AVG Free 7.1 version will be discontinued on 15th of Jan 2007.
this a standard notification when they do a major upgrade,probably due to the release of vista


----------



## Ariesjill

*Fascinating*

OK, this is now clear, and also why it may not have been:

1) First paragraph on their page re all this via link I pasted above.....logical and not even really convoluted: says the new, IMPROVED 7.5 version of FREE WE JUST ALL GOT.....IS JUST THAT.

Were they golng 2 abandon their policy of offering a free option.....they would not have launched a new build called "free".

2) More interesting is,....I think wut happened here is about self-protective loin-girding re anything FREE......GIVEN THE SMOKE & MIRRORS/DOGS & PONIES ECONOMY, government, geo-political mess, pernicious everything.......kinda like _Sword of Damocles_ phenomenon in our psyches.

3) So, we can learn from this---not just about the utility, but about us....also put the tissues away & forget the entry in our day planners in January. Not that I have one. A day planner. Except in my head.

4) I also feel.....it reiterates the need---also joy---of, when we can manage it, to support the engineers of Free---& all things intgegrity-driven....with donations. Including 2THIS SITE.

Now, let's sing.
Jill


----------



## wally246

Ariesjill said:


> OK, this is now clear, and also why it may not have been:
> 
> 1) First paragraph on their page re all this via link I pasted above.....logical and not even really convoluted: says the new, IMPROVED 7.5 version of FREE WE JUST ALL GOT.....IS JUST THAT.
> 
> Were they golng 2 abandon their policy of offering a free option.....they would not have launched a new build called "free".
> 
> 2) More interesting is,....I think wut happened here is about self-protective loin-girding re anything FREE......GIVEN THE SMOKE & MIRRORS/DOGS & PONIES ECONOMY, government, geo-political mess, pernicious everything.......kinda like _Sword of Damocles_ phenomenon in our psyches.
> 
> 3) So, we can learn from this---not just about the utility, but about us....also put the tissues away & forget the entry in our day planners in January. Not that I have one. A day planner. Except in my head.
> 
> 4) I also feel.....it reiterates the need---also joy---of, when we can manage it, to support the engineers of Free---& all things intgegrity-driven....with donations. Including 2THIS SITE.
> 
> Now, let's sing.
> Jill


Interesting and thanks for this news. So I am led to believe we will still have a free edition?


----------



## Ariesjill

Wally....

That's my take now....also learned stuff about why we respond to things the way we do.....but if I were U....I wouldn't take my word 4 it.....I would check out their page & also wait for corroboration from site pundits.

Jill


----------



## ArturoYee

*Downlod New Free Version*

Just download the free version offered - it is 7.5.

Just updated my XP - 

Had to reboot after the new install.

Then you need to update 7.5 - 

Still free


----------



## Ariesjill

*Fabulous*

Yes, still free, lean & mean, stunning detection rate.....and it totally rocks...also, Both Glas & Dai, both high end pundits here weighed in on this......and don't U luv the new classy green icons??????

We should nevah take anything worldclass for grantedray: .....or expect insatiable companies like MS.....to be anything but that.

We luuuuuuv:heartlove Grisoft, right?

Jill


----------



## honesy

I use this program on all my PCS and it ROCKS.
I REALLI DO LOVE Grisoft they are the best in free a/v.


----------



## Ariesjill

honesy,

Me too, it totally does; even their updates r adorable: not intrusive, very efficient..... let me know where the party will be, OK? They deserve one.

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill

*Redundant but Happy Info*

I get this newsletter and today's edition had this reiteration & couple of additions.....we can also C many people were trippin'

3.6 New AVG AV 7.5 Free, New AVG Rootkit Detector
A number of worried AVG AV Free users have written to tell me that they have received an email saying AVG AV Free V7.1 will be discontinued on the 15th of January. Quite so, but what the letter doesn't make clear is the reason it is being discontinued is that it has been replaced by a new free version 7.5. Full details here [1]. There's more news from Grisoft; they have released a new anti-rootkit scanner as a free beta. I gave it a quick spin and it gave me the impression of a me-too exercise rather than an advancement in the state of the art. Final judgment will have to wait full testing. Features include selectable quick and full scan modes, optional scanning of NTFS alternate data streams and removal capabilities. It is available at the Grisoft Beta site [3], providing you register, or from many download sites including MajorGeeks [2]. Free Beta, Windows 2K and later, 1MB.
[1] http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1
[2] http://beta.grisoft.cz
[3] http://www.majorgeeks.com/AVG_Anti-Rootkit_d5249.html

That's it,
Jill


----------



## wally246

Ariesjill said:


> I get this newsletter and today's edition had this reiteration & couple of additions.....we can also C many people were trippin'
> 
> 3.6 New AVG AV 7.5 Free, New AVG Rootkit Detector
> A number of worried AVG AV Free users have written to tell me that they have received an email saying AVG AV Free V7.1 will be discontinued on the 15th of January. Quite so, but what the letter doesn't make clear is the reason it is being discontinued is that it has been replaced by a new free version 7.5. Full details here [1]. There's more news from Grisoft; they have released a new anti-rootkit scanner as a free beta. I gave it a quick spin and it gave me the impression of a me-too exercise rather than an advancement in the state of the art. Final judgment will have to wait full testing. Features include selectable quick and full scan modes, optional scanning of NTFS alternate data streams and removal capabilities. It is available at the Grisoft Beta site [3], providing you register, or from many download sites including MajorGeeks [2]. Free Beta, Windows 2K and later, 1MB.
> [1] http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1
> [2] http://beta.grisoft.cz
> [3] http://www.majorgeeks.com/AVG_Anti-Rootkit_d5249.html
> 
> That's it,
> Jill


Thanks for that Ms. Helpful Compulsive Participant!:1angel:


----------



## Ariesjill

Wally Waaaaaaaaay Cute!
J.


----------



## Ariesjill

*Omg!*

Another goody from the coruncopia newsletter; just posted also in Security News Forum, deep breath now:

3.5 AVG Free Anti-virus to be Available from Microsoft
Grisoft has announced [1] that "Microsoft is making AVG Anti- Virus 7.5 and AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition available via Windows Security Center as a Windows Vista security solution. The solutions are available in the latest release of the Windows Vista beta program and will be available in the commercial release." Will the next step be for Microsoft to buy the remainder of GriSoft that's not already owned by Intel? An interesting prospect but pure speculation.
[1] http://sourcewire.com/releases/rel_display.php?relid=28035&hilite=


Ok, let's review: the ostensible vastly improved security in VISTA......is wut, THIS? This we all have? Got on our own & cherish? For (thank U Lord) free?

Meaning wut? That to actually _preclude_ the usual, infinite number of holes & vulnerabilities in a windows OS in its actual inherent structure is violating some SACRED TRADITION NOW? 

Aaaaand....if this Editor's postulation is even a possibility...THEN, down the road we really will say buh-BYE to A free AVG, right? MS will give something away...when democracy takes root in Iraq.

Are WE the TURKEYS on Bill & Melinda's Thanksgiving table this year????

I must be trippin....

Jill


----------



## wally246

So to get ver. 7.5 I need to delete the older version and download the new??


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi wally

Run the install and then choose *Repair* from the menu - it will simply uograde your existing version.


----------



## wally246

Glaswegian said:


> Hi wally
> 
> Run the install and then choose *Repair* from the menu - it will simply uograde your existing version.


Wonderful, thanks!


----------



## Ariesjill

It and He.....ARE wondaful, Wally....ALSO....YOU!

And, if the collective in America managed to preclude the publishing/airing/selling on eBay of the ultimate HUBRIS/SLIME, that last OJ Sleazy book/film thingy.....than maybe we can preclude the down the road gobblng up of AVG by MS, right?

(Yeah, how? Do a gastric bypass on them????)

Jill


----------



## niall

So should i uninstall Ewido Anti-Spyware before downloading new version of AVG?


----------



## wally246

Ariesjill said:


> It and He.....ARE wondaful, Wally....ALSO....YOU!
> 
> And, if the collective in America managed to preclude the publishing/airing/selling on eBay of the ultimate HUBRIS/SLIME, that last OJ Sleazy book/film thingy.....than maybe we can preclude the down the road gobblng up of AVG by MS, right?
> 
> (Yeah, how? Do a gastric bypass on them????)
> 
> Jill


We can only hope...ray:


----------



## ArturoYee

*Anti-Virus/Anti-Spyware*

*niall*

I know there is a free version of AVG anti-virus. AVG AV is what I use - free version.

Really do not know if there is a free version of AVG anti-spyware.

These two apps do different things.


----------



## Glaswegian

niall said:


> So should i uninstall Ewido Anti-Spyware before downloading new version of AVG?


 Yes niall, you need to uninstall Ewido first.


<edit> *AVG Anti Spyware* is different from AVG AV. </Edit>


----------



## Ariesjill

Wally....

Totally....hope.. but also maybe finally be consumer/deciders?

With MS...how? I do not know, OK? I didn't even know that Intell owned part of Grisoft until I read the above....plus were I not a hypocrite I would maybe be planning for future MAC instead of a newer, faster windows-based Optiplex. Shame on me.

But do think when we donate to makers of amazing freewares that really helps.
Jill


----------



## wally246

Ariesjill said:


> Wally....
> 
> Totally....hope.. but also maybe finally be consumer/deciders?
> 
> With MS...how? I do not know, OK? I didn't even know that Intell owned part of Grisoft until I read the above....plus were I not a hypocrite I would maybe be planning for future MAC instead of a newer, faster windows-based Optiplex. Shame on me.
> 
> But do think when we donate to makers of amazing freewares that really helps.
> Jill


 Probably, I also can't fault them for trying to make a business out of such a good product, much as hate paying....:wave:


----------



## Ariesjill

*Luv Yr Perspective/Values*



wally246 said:


> Probably, I also can't fault them for trying to make a business out of such a good product, much as hate paying....:wave:


Exactly...wut a healthy perspective! Anolther reason I donate to the authors of softwares I luv and which R free.....e.g. CCleaner...I also sent the Icanoid guy money.....I have no business sense & give everything away too...so I relate....also relate to Steve Jobs who is antidote for avaricious opportunist/slime.

I just have issues about MS gobbling up another entity....thank God it's not a browser...they would kill it as is their little habit.

I feel this partly because were it not for the inherent holes in all Windows.......we would not NEED ANTI ANYTHING. Nor....would ANYTHING.

It's kinda like because someone was stunningly inept in gestating something the whole world depends on.....and someone else invented a worldclass combintation of duct tape and expoxy to deal with the holes....instead of addressing the latter, the inept company gobbles up the duct tape/epoxy Mfg....OK that was terrrible, but step back and C the irony....also, the hubris given Apple/
MAC technology far more impervious to infiltration/infection....and, not, as I once thought, because they comprise a small percentage of the markeplace. ....meaning sick people do not bother writing evil stuff......it really does reflect a far superior foundation technologically. Not that I understand it, mind U.

I am being perverse in that I can't wait for the independently arrived at data to emerge re Vista and "ïmproved security". See, I bought my friend this totally authentic Rolex.....with diamond bezel and lapis dial.....for $100 from some guy. Says Rolex right on it, OK?:tongue: 

Jill


----------



## wally246

Ariesjill said:


> Exactly...wut a healthy perspective! Anolther reason I donate to the authors of softwares I luv and which R free.....e.g. CCleaner...I also sent the Icanoid guy money.....I have no business sense & give everything away too...so I relate....also relate to Steve Jobs who is antidote for avaricious opportunist/slime.
> 
> I just have issues about MS gobbling up another entity....thank God it's not a browser...they would kill it as is their little habit.
> 
> I feel this partly because were it not for the inherent holes in all Windows.......we would not NEED ANTI ANYTHING. Nor....would ANYTHING.
> 
> It's kinda like because someone was stunningly inept in gestating something the whole world depends on.....and someone else invented a worldclass combintation of duct tape and expoxy to deal with the holes....instead of addressing the latter, the inept company gobbles up the duct tape/epoxy Mfg....OK that was terrrible, but step back and C the irony....also, the hubris given Apple/
> MAC technology far more impervious to infiltration/infection....and, not, as I once thought, because they comprise a small percentage of the markeplace. ....meaning sick people do not bother writing evil stuff......it really does reflect a far superior foundation technologically. Not that I understand it, mind U.
> 
> I am being perverse in that I can't wait for the independently arrived at data to emerge re Vista and "ïmproved security". See, I bought my friend this totally authentic Rolex.....with diamond bezel and lapis dial.....for $100 from some guy. Says Rolex right on it, OK?:tongue:
> 
> Jill


All true and that last part was hilarious!:grin:


----------



## Ariesjill

wally246 said:


> All true and that last part was hilarious!:grin:



OK...I do not get why this timepiece is funny, oK? It was an amaaaaazing bargain & totally made in Switzerland, Wally!:wink: 

J.


----------



## niall

So this is what I download:

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5390/lng/us/tpl/v5
Windows

AVG Free for Windows installation files
File	Version
avg75free_432a861.exe	7.5.432

I'm still I bit unsure, do I still uninstall Ewido Anti-Spyware?


----------



## dorts

AVG Free is an Antivirus. While Ewido (now known as AVG Anti-spyware) is an Anti-Spyware. They are both are different software so they will be fine coexisting with each other. :grin:


----------

